

Apple Introduces iPhone 3G Videoconferencing Kit, ZOMG! - markbao
http://gizmodo.com/5015395/apple-introduces-iphone-3g-videoconferencing-kit-zomg

======
deathbyzen
I heard they're coming out with a black version of this but it will be $100
more.

------
bprater
Agreed, they weren't ready to scrap the design yet. However, I think they are
going to make a very, very big deal of it when they put (another?) camera on
the front. A big marketing deal.

I don't know if evolutionary advanced countries (cellulary speaking) like
Japan have video-to-video chatting, but I think that a lot of people would be
all over this.

~~~
markbao
As big of a deal as ... _visual voicemail_?

~~~
ajross
Don't joke: as sad as it sounds, this truly was a huge innovation. No phone
device anywhere had ever had a GUI interface to voice mail messages before. At
best, it was a clunky front end to the button-activated service we'd been
using for 20 years.

~~~
markbao
Really?

I don't own an iPhone - so I guess I have no right to criticize. As much as it
is an improvement over regular voicemail, I thought their touting that it was
an amazing feature was a bit silly, though.

------
dhotson
Seriously, I don't know anyone who has made a video call for any other purpose
than 'Hey Cool!'.

Just because we're in the future already and we have LED's and video
conferencing, doesn't mean it's actually useful. :P

